
How Bitrix24 Thinks About Freemium - e12e
https://medium.com/@did_78238/how-bitrix24-thinks-about-freemium-5776e0f4dfc
======
e12e
Particularly liked the reasoning behind "one-size-fits-all":

> That why we have a plan with unlimited users, storage space and everything,
> and it’s priced at only $199/mo. The only decision we want our customers to
> make whether they can afford $199/mo. It’s a simple one to make.

